# Totally Lost



## helpplease (May 20, 2010)

I cannot even think straight right now. Divorce is final and I am now completely lost. It seems very sad that I look forward to go to work and not as much coming home when kids are not there.
Emptiness and feeling very lonely are the major feelings right now.
It seems so sad how my marriage has progress through the threads to the very bottom. Nothing seemed to work. I really do not want to be at this point in my life, never wanted it at all.
How on earth does everyone cope? I just feel like I have lost everything right now.
Wife has OM and I have nothing but the loss of my kids some each week.
Not trying to feel sorry for myself but this feeling stinks.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I can totally understand your feelings. I am going through the exact same process now even though divorce has been final for 4 months now. I have my child most of the time and I want to get past this stage. I just can't understand how I can still care about someone who decided to deliberately hurt me and my son so much? The emptiness in me feels like an abyss now. Maybe a year from now I will laugh at all this but right now it feels so painful.

Have you tried counselling?


----------



## helpplease (May 20, 2010)

I have counseling setup up for me but it will not be for another couple of weeks. Kids probably will need it also. I wish it were now. I have no idea why I still care for my wife. All the crap she put me through, the pain, hate, more words I would like to say. I just find myself getting very angry at her more often than not, because I feel the sadness in my children.
I am also sorry about what you are going through. I can see this will be no easy task. Abyss is probably the perfect word for me also.

Thanks for your words...they help.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I am glad I can help. That's what we are all here for. If you browse through this board you will see my story and many others.


----------



## helpplease (May 20, 2010)

I tried for so many months and it still went where she wanted it to go. I am afraid my marriage is beyond repair thanks to what she has done. 




riya singh said:


> Try to talk with your wife make her understand, that you need your family!I don't think involving any 3rd person will be good just try to convince her before all gets vanished.STOP HER!


----------

